# Question: Replacing meter socket.



## someddue (Sep 25, 2016)

Replaced a 125 meter socket(panel) with another 125. It did not have a connection to a ground rod, should I add ground rods to it, or is the ground(3rd wire) enough?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, add 2 rods


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

someddue said:


> Replaced a 125 meter socket(panel) with another 125. It did not have a connection to a ground rod, should I add ground rods to it, or is the ground(3rd wire) enough?


someddue ... work on your typos.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

someddue said:


> Replaced a 125 meter socket(panel) with another 125. It did not have a connection to a ground rod, should I add ground rods to it, or is the ground(3rd wire) enough?


What niche of the electrical field do you normally work in?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

